# MS diagnosis



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

my mom was diagnosed with Multiple Sclerosis yesterday. 

She was told years ago that she has fibromyalgia. A neurologist diagnosed MS back in October, then decided that wasn't it just two weeks later, but he didn't know what the problem was. She went to Birmingham yesterday and was diagnosed with MS again.

Does anyone have any info, thoughts, experiences or anything else they would like to share that i can relate back to her?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sorry. I can only imagine how frightened your family must be about that diagnosis.
I personally would look into fats, especially Omega 3 and linoeic acid (sp) CLA. And look into a really good amino acid supplement plus extra carnitine.
I would also be looking for a qlink and/or shuzi to wear on her neck. The bracelets wouldn't be as useful if you could get a necklace instead because of balance.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=multiple+sclerosis+carnitine&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=multiple+sclerosis+amino+acids&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=ltiple+sclerosis+clarus+qlink&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=multiple+sclerosis+amino+acids&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a#pq=multiple+sclerosis+amino+acids&hl=en&cp=24&gs_id=66&xhr=t&q=multiple+sclerosis+omega+3&pf=p&client=firefox-a&hs=mwi&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&sclient=psy-ab&pbx=1&oq=multiple+sclerosis+omega&aq=0&aqi=g1g-v3&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=a40723af4d2b94e4&biw=1835&bih=1091[/ame]


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Have they confirmed their diagnosis with MRI or any other tests? There are several illnesses that mimic MS. Personally, I wouldn't just take a neurologists word for it without further testing, if it hasn't already been done.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

she has had many MRI's - all show lesions on the brain. the spinal fluid came back negative in early November which is why the first neurologist decided that it wasn't MS after all. 

the dr yesterday took lots of blood yesterday and testing for all types of autoimmune diseases and other stuff - lyme to lupus to a bunch of stuff i can't pronounce, much less spell! LOL she is also rechecking B12, vitamin D levels, and everything else just to make sure, but she said that she was very comfortable diagnosing MS.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

At alternative medical conferences that I have been to, whenever they talk about MS, or MD, they always say fatty acids and amino acids. Sometimes a person mentions bees, but I am not familiar with that too much.
I sat and thought about it some more, and I personally would also think about trace minerals and helichrysim essential oil. I don't have any studies or anything for those two things, but because MS is a brain/electrical issue, I would go for the trace minerals. A deficiency of trace minerals is the cause of most electrical "nerve" issues. If there is a brain issue of any kind, trace minerals are a good idea. And the Helichrysym essential oil is used very successfully in hearing loss and tinnitus. That means it works on the nervous/electrical system some way. So I would be having someone rub several drops a day from the base of the skull all the way down to the end of the spine if I were in that position.

You might also look into some Bach floral essences. Some have a "calming" effect that slows down nerve impulses. I don't know if any are specifically suggested for MS, but if we are thinking about synapses traveling down nerves, calming them might be helpful. I am not super familiar with the floral essences, but you might consider researching them on the web.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

mekasmom - thank you for the suggestions! i am unfamiliar with most of those as i only have the most basic knowledge of this stuff, but i will definitely look them up and also pass them along so that she can research also!

the dr wants to put her on a once a week shot. not sure of the name, but my sister thought it started with a c. anyway, the dr said that she preferred that one simply because it wasn't toxic like most drugs, and it is the one that she would prescribe to someone in her own family.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Bama- My mom has MS and one of the biggest hurdles we've had is the emotional/cognitive effects. Be sure that she gets treatment for depression/anxiety/anger as needed, with the understanding that these things can happen as part of the disease as well as part of dealing with the diagnosis. There is no shame in seeking help, but my family has fallen apart due to problems that were not dealt with thoroughly and in a timely manner. 
Other than that I know for my mom that stress and being out of her routine will bring on the biggest problems. One of the difficulties of dealing with MS is how different the prognosis can be patient to patient. There are people who are completely incapacitated by it, while other people are fairly mildly troubled by it.

Good luck and good thoughts to your mom and the rest of your family! Caite


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My Naturopathic Doctor says people with MS need to avoid canned meats and lunch meats completely.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Does she consume artificial sweeteners? I know that doctors and other medical professionals try to say that it's not true, but many people (at least people that I've read about on-line...I don't know any of them personally) have displayed symptoms and have been diagnosed with MS when it was their diet pop that was doing it to them. I don't know if that's a possibility or not, but it's something to consider and test if it is the case.

Here's one article about it (it's just the first one that I found when I did a google search)
http://www.rense.com/general53/ms.htm


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Aspartame is a neurotoxin. The main symptom people have is headaches, but I could certainly see how it could cause MS type symptoms.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

she had laid off the artificial sweeteners years ago due to links between that and fibromyalgia, then started drinking the crystal light peach tea this summer. that was just a few months before the first major flare, that included partial paralysis of her leg. i reminded her of the aspartame and had quit drinking it i think, but she has had another flareup. 

i will tell her about the canned and lunch meats. i know she eats lunch meats. i guess it is because of the nitrates?

i do worry about the depression. she has had mild depression before i think, but doesn't believe in depression meds.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

bama said:


> she had laid off the artificial sweeteners years ago due to links between that and fibromyalgia, then started drinking the crystal light peach tea this summer. that was just a few months before the first major flare, that included partial paralysis of her leg. i reminded her of the aspartame and had quit drinking it i think, but she has had another flareup.
> 
> i will tell her about the canned and lunch meats. i know she eats lunch meats. i guess it is because of the nitrates?
> 
> ...


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I was diagnosed with MS over 20 years ago. That summer I was stung by 3 bee's (on the same day) and I haven't had many symptoms since. That was long before I ever heard of the bee sting therapy. It's worth considering if she isn't allergic.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

There is also the fact that often MS is evidenced physically but there are no corresponding symptoms. I have MS but in my mind I have something else LOL. I hurt all over and in the same places on both sides of my body. So you never really know what the body will do at any given stage. When I was first diagnosed I was told I was too old to be showing up with MS, that it was always diagnosed before the age of 40. Well that was wrong.


----------



## jana1323 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have MS also, my main problem is the numbness. Sometimes it is so bad I can barely walk or hold on to anything. There are a couple of books that explain what the best natural course of treatment are. They explain what you should and shouldn't eat and drink. How much exercise and sleep you need to get. One of them is called the Swank diet, if you do a search on it you will find the website. Tells you all about it, has some really good info and has a message board for those with MS. You may want to look into your local MS society and see what info they can offer you.


----------



## seehorse (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a drug that is being used (off label usage) and found very effective for autoimmune disorders and very helpful for the treatment of MS, I have included the website for more information, I hope you find this helpful; 
http://www.lowdosenaltrexone.org/
The other treatment I want to mention as being very helpful is bee venom. Beekeepers are very aware of the usage of all parts of the hive as treatment for many health issues, as long as your not allergic to bees, google it! 
http://www.apitherapy.org/656/bee-venom-therapy-for-ms/
Good Luck and Many Blessings to your Mom.
Shawna


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

i will pass everything along to her for sure! thanks for all the replies!

my sister is having symptoms as well, and being referred to birmingham.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

There is a strong link between gluten and auto-immune diseases.

Also, one of our local newscasters was diagnosed with MS and somehow figured out it was related to her mercury fillings. She had them removed safely and got well. No more symptoms. She did a whole information piece for the news on it - interviewed a lady who had written a book on the subject. Don't remember the name, sorry.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

Check out this website:
About Terry Wahls MD | Recovery from Progressive Multiple Sclerosis
I thought it was a fascinating story and love the "food as medicine" concept. Have one of her books (Minding My Mitochorondria) on order.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Cliff said:


> There is a strong link between gluten and auto-immune diseases.
> 
> Also, one of our local newscasters was diagnosed with MS and somehow figured out it was related to her mercury fillings. She had them removed safely and got well. No more symptoms. She did a whole information piece for the news on it - interviewed a lady who had written a book on the subject. Don't remember the name, sorry.


Do you have a link to an article about this? Did she say anything about whether she had a heavy metal screen and whether it detected high mercury levels? I've read that hair sample is a better indicator. I've also read a few more cases where mercury fillings were removed and neurological symptoms resolved. I'd really be interested if you could find it or have any more information on this.

ETA - I should have said, I've also read of others that have had their mercury fillings removed and had no change whatsoever...just to be clear.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Please ask about testing for Lyme Disease...


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Helena said:


> Please ask about testing for Lyme Disease...


Someone else I know said the same thing. They thought for quite a while that it was MS but turned out to be Lyme Disease.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I believe they tested for lyme.

Thank you all so much for the tips. I am passing them along


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bama, sorry to hear your news. I began having trouble a few mos ago and had many tests done. CT's, MRI's etc. I was having some speech and cognitive problems. I also started stuttering at times.My vision got blurry at times. Went to the eye Dr and I had 20/20 that day but the day before I had lots of trouble seeing. I spent thousands with my ins co. and saw 7 different Dr's. They checked for tumors, stroke, ear infections, eyes, heart, back, neck and many other things. I went to ATL and saw the big city Dr's. They all mentioned MS but said it was hard to diagnose. I do have brain lesions that I saw on my MRI but the Dr's said they were not in the right place to be MS. They can't say yes or no with 100 % accuracy to MS but most of the Dr's I saw say that they feel that I have a neurological problem. They just don't know yet. I gave up looking and it is God's Hands. Long story short, I was in bad shape and through much prayer and coconut oil I have improved *very* much. It may not help your Mom but it is cheap and worth a try. I went to a health food store after seeing this video and take 3 big globs on a spoon each day. Just watch the video about coconut oil and what a Dr did for her husband. It may help your Mom. I hope so.

[YOUTUBE]Ls6VE3ZagUI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

My MIL has MS. She found out when she was pregnant with DH. She is a Minister and has helped many families with questions about MS. If you PM me with questions, I can pass them on to her. 
I would tell your sister not to worry just yet. MS doesn't seem to run in families but oddly enough most cases are from people who live or lived in the Grate Lakes region. Also, the bee venom treatments someone mentioned have helped some people with pain and some of the symptoms. What you want to look up is called apitherapy. Eating 3-5 tbs of local honey ( no grocery store stuff) through out the day will also help with depression. I just went to a workshop on apitherapy so it's all still fresh in my mind. To them the only real reaction they worry about is the kind that makes your throat close. Even swelling is okay. Here's a link to the Apitherapy Society if you want to see if their is someone close by your mom could talk to. http://www.apitherapy.org/
God bless.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

As DWH said above, "minding your mitochondria" by Dr. Terry Wahls is excellent. Here is a video - 18 minutes long done by Tedx explaining how she improved her condition from wheelchair bound to walking.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLjgBLwH3Wc]TEDxIowaCity - Dr. Terry Wahls - Minding Your Mitochondria - YouTube[/ame]
It's worth seeing. I'm using her diet--but for other reasons. I have more energy than usual, I feel good.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Does the water your mom use have fluoride in it? My sis in law had always been on well water. She got married and moved into town and they had fluoride in the water. After a few years she was being diagnosed with MS. My other sis in law was doing all kinds of research to try to find out what triggered this. When she came across the dangers of fluoride she put 2 and 2 together. My other sis in law started using bottle water, they checked with manufacturers and most foods and drinks are made from places that has fluoride in the water. Lots of things were being made homemade after that. After a few weeks she started getting better. She still has to watch what she eats and drinks or she feels the effects from the fluoride, and this was several years ago. The town finally stopped adding fluoride to its water.
So that is a possibility. I knew a girl once that has MS, she had mentioned she was feeling it more, I mentioned the fluoride to her, she said interesting I was in Pittsburgh right about the time this started bothering me. I've lost touch with her so I don't know if she followed through with anything or not dealing with fluoride.


----------

